# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Статистика количества Атеистов по странам

## Emelen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_atheism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreligion_by_country

Cамые атеистические страны в Европе

Верующие в Бога

Чехия 19%
Швеция 23%
Дания 31%
Норвегия 32%
Франция 34%
Нидерланды 34%
Латвия 37%
Словения 37%
Исландия 38%
Великобритания 38% 

В Швеции много иммигрантов но большинство самих шведов в бога не верят, так же только 2% людев Швеции посещает церковь

Статистика показывает примерно следующие - чем больше в стране процент атеистов - тем меньше уровень преступности, выше средний уровень интеллекта, и выше доход на человека

Средняя зарплата в Швейцарии около 7000$, в Норвегии 6000$ долларов  в то время как в некоторых странах где большинство людей составляют верующие находятся в полной нищете

Средняя продолжительность жизни по странам - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ife_expectancy

1 Japan
2 Switzerland
3 Hong Kong
4 Australia
5 Iceland
6 France
7 Sweden

Япония и Швейцария (где много атеистов) первое и второе место - в то время как США всего лишь на 40 месте не смотря на то что в США очень огромные природные ресурсы.

В Японии большинство людей атеисты,буддисты и синтоисты - и только 2% людей христиане - так же в Буддизме нет Бога и Будда отвергал существование бога.

ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бог_в_буддизме

В Швеции нерелигиозны 88% людей по опросам Gallup и в Дании 83% - а это одни из лучших стран в мире

----------


## Traumerei

Однобоко. Сюда бы ещё статистику самоубийств... У кого там первые места ? Не у "счастливой" ли Японии да Швеции ? Вы бывали в Европе ? Швейцария...хорошо,зарплата 7 тысяч евро ( хотя ради такой глотку перегрызть не менее как сотне человек нужно)  Тысячи две отдадите за комуналку,  столько же на "хлеб насущный", к тому же там работать нужно, а не отсиживаться...  Верно говорят,что " не хлебом единым жив человек"

----------


## _lamer

> Статистика показывает примерно следующие


   Статистика это не показатель, а инструмент для лучшего понимания причинно-следственных связей. Можно ещё найти связь между удушением как способом убийства и потреблением макарон на душу населения (если кто не понял, это намёк на вендетту). 
  Ну да хрен с ним - я даже попробую сыграть по вашим правилам. Сделаем так - в стране много верующих, потому что она нищая, а не наоборот. Тоже верно. Японию нельзя брать нахрапом - буддизм не атеизм, лапшу не надо на уши вешать, хотя там и нет трансцедентного бога как в авраамических религиях. Ближе всех к атеизму экзистенциалисты - отвратительный народ, их мало. Воинствующих атеистов в счёт не берём, т.к. они не отрицают существование бога, а борются с неким незримым богом в своей душе, иначе им бы было наплевать кто во что верует. Ещё поправка - большая часть людей не атеисты и верующие, а те, кому дела нет до таких вещей. Уже статистика не клеится. Вообще на западе цель статистики - это доказать какую-нибудь ***ню. Как же быть тогда..нужно по-другому подсчитывать это дело..или в этом вообще нет смысла. Я возьму на себя смелость, но предположу, что в целом количество верующих увеличится с десятилетиями, но вот их вера будет в ключе "Нового дивного мира" Хаксли.
  Раз уж я вспомнил о литературе. Я кое-что читал из скандинавской литературы. Взять того же Питера Хёга из Дании - книги этого писатели отнюдь не панегирики победившего оптимизма. Те же "Условно пригодные" создают удручающее впечатление.
  Ещё я имел возможность оказаться ближе всех к прибалтике - в Смоленской области. Именно в этих краях и произошло моё знакомство с плачущим убийцей. Он любил скандинавское пение, даже скинул мне много музыки на телефон, я уже рассказывал немного про этого парня. У него была подруга как раз с родственными связями с теми северными краями. Ну что могу сказать - холод, веет холодом от их культуры. Была у меня уже давно пациентка из прибалтики с латентной шизофренией. У неё было пограничное состояние. Она была верующей, но какой - её бессознательное срисовало некоего злого бога с её матери-психопатки и умопомешанной бабушки - фанатки товарища Сталина. Когда я ей это озвучил, она была весьма удивлена и не собиралась сразу поверить в мою догадку. Мысли у неё были самые что ни на есть жестокие - захватить власть над всем миром, убить всех людей, вступить в борьбу с богом и прочий шизофренический бред. Меня беспокоило другое - она иногда стала подвисать, отключаться, а внутри зрел клубок ярости, готовый вырваться наружу. У меня было то же самое на протяжении года, можно наброситься на человека и перегрызть глотку. Почему глотку? Потому что глотка - это питание..образ младенца для шизофреника и он из-за своей оральной травмы будет целиться именно туда, где у него самое больное место. Я чувствовал, что эта хрупкая девушка уже готова попасть в списки буйных, навроде тех, что, живя в очень счастливой стране, городе берут пистолет и расстреливают всех подряд в школе. Мы начали смещать акцент и довольно успешно. Мало того - её настолько заземлило от космоса и владычества мира, что она даже умудрилась в ближайшее время переспать с каким-то парнем и потерять девственность. Вот такие тяжело больные люди вырастают в благополучных странах, несмотря на статистику, значит, глупо считать, что благополучие на уровне денег, комфорта, еды априори решает все проблемы человечества, хотя нельзя не сказать, что плохие показатели оных факторов всё-таки отнюдь не способствуют улучшению людей, их здоровью и развитию.

----------


## Justitiam

Многа букаф.

----------


## Dannebrog

Подобного рода статистика часто неверна, потому как допускается грубая ошибка - не делается различия между атеизмом и нерелигиозностью, невоцерковленностью. Вот и получается, что в якобы атеистичной Скандинавии в среднем по странам 70-80 процентов населения принадлежит к национальным протестантским церквям.

----------


## PhysX

> Однобоко. Сюда бы ещё статистику самоубийств... У кого там первые места ? Не у "счастливой" ли Японии да Швеции ? Вы бывали в Европе ? Швейцария...хорошо,зарплата 7 тысяч евро ( хотя ради такой глотку перегрызть не менее как сотне человек нужно)  Тысячи две отдадите за комуналку,  столько же на "хлеб насущный", к тому же там работать нужно, а не отсиживаться...  Верно говорят,что " не хлебом единым жив человек"


 А что плохого, что первые места? Это говорит не о том, что там плохо живется, а о том, что просто напросто в остальных странах религия выступает в качестве сдерживающего фактора и лично для конкретного человека я ничего хорошего в этом не вижу, когда человек устал и не хочет жить, а какая то глупая сказка его пугает последствиями добровольной смерти в угоду государству.

----------

